# What mastic would have been used on Hab. window?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi, I’ve had a small weep of a leak at the top of one of the habitation windows on my S740. Today I bit the bullet and attacked it . Took off the day blind, night blind and mozzie screen, quite a job in itself with the modernline blinds, and have now released all holding screws and brackets.

BUT the window doesn’t want to move. I’ve tried tapping with a mallet and a block of wood and levering as much as I dare. I’ve just made a jig that will allow me to use a large G clamp as a puller in the morning.

One question before I do, is it likely that a setting adhesive mastic would have been used? I’ve no reason to believe that the window has been out since new and the roof lights of which I’ve rebedded two were done with non-setting mastic.

A slightly perturbed Dick


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Dick

Can you have a dig around the outside of the window with your finger nails If the window was put in with the likes of Sikaflex it should just be rubbery, on the other hand if it was a mastic my guess is that it would be a non setting variety which might feel a bit chalky on the very outside but should still be sticky as you get into it.

Dont know if this helps.

Martin


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

When I took mine off because of a leak, I found it had a rubber seal that was stuck to the main body panel. After cleaning and applying some Silkaflex I've had no problems since.

Keith


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Dick
Why not give peter Hambilton a call, hes very helpful and will guide you right.
My windows and door frames look as though its a hard setting paste.

Ron


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi thanks for all the info. I have this morning taken out the window and it was obviously put in with some kind of black foam like tape that has adhesive both sides. Not at all what I expected.

Not sure what to do now. I think I will contact Darren at Brownhills (he can still source from Germany) and see if it’s available as a spare part. Failing that it will be Pater Hambilton.

Dick


----------

